# WARF Bows



## RogerB (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been looking and reading about Warf Bows lately (Mostly on TradTalk). I have a couple of old compounds and was thinking I might like to try this. I was wondering if anyone around the Atlanta area has any experience with these, that I could talk to/get advice or maybe see one. Also does anyone know what Warf stands for.

The bows I have are an early 90's Darton Viper and an early 90's Proline. I have seen refrences to Prolines being used but this bow is a RH, I am a Lefty. The Darton is a LH, but I haven't seen any thing about them being used. If someone had a suitable LH riser, I would trade the RH Proline for it.

I am going to compair the limb mounting, riser length, and limb mounting angle of the two, this may give me an idea if the Darton is a suitable canidate.

Anyhelp, or advise would me welcome!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds interesting, 
I did a quick search for Warf and ran across a couple of links, 
interesting Idea for older wheelies back to life, sounds like it could be costly though from what I read. 

Let me know if you do One I would love to see one finished


----------



## RogerB (Apr 4, 2008)

*Warf bows*

You are correct in that you can spend considerable $ if you are not careful. I think it started out with people trying to figure out what to do with old sets of olympic recurve limbs more so than old compound risers, I don't think there was much of a market for them so you could get them for a song. It just worked out some of the compound risers had the correct limb attachment arrangement and angle, so it was almost a bolt them on and start shooting. I think as this is catching on, the used limbs are harder to find and the risers somewhat (but I think there are still plenty)

From the posts it appears people are getting very close to high tech recurve preformance from these bows at a fraction of the cost.

I already have some risers (if they will work) and I have seen some new olympic (ILF attachment) style limbs for sale at around $100. These are not top of the line (which go for around $500-$700) but are supposed to be very good. To put a high preformance bow together for around $100 doesn't sound too bad, and if it really works, I can look for better limbs to upgrade with in the future.

I figure it is worth a try!!!


----------



## weekender (Apr 4, 2008)

show us some pictures please, or links to them


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 4, 2008)

The limb pad angle is the critical factor, and I can't remember what is "warfable".  I seem to recall 21 degrees.  I think the old Bear Black Bears were good candidates.  If you search tradgang and archerytalk you should get some more info.


----------

